# Missing Operating System Error



## stevekamau87 (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I recently tried to install FreeBSD 9 on my laptop that came pre-installed with Windows 7 home premium. My intention was to install FreeBSD alongside Windows 7 as a dual-boot system.

I followed the instructions on this post by nsth.

I followed the instructions successfully to the end. After rebooting my computer, I got the *Missing Operating System* error. I've checked online and come across this note on the FreeBSD FAQ section on installing FreeBSD. They mention something about a case of FreeBSD and DOS or some other OS conflicting over their ideas of disk geometry. Unfortunately I don't understand how I can solve this problem. 

Any help will be highly appreciated considering how badly I want to start doing some real work with an awesome operating system (FreeBSD).


----------



## stevekamau87 (Mar 19, 2012)

I booted the FreeBSD 9 LiveCD and installed the bootselect code by running the *boot0cfg* command. Now I have the bootselect options at startup. I can boot into windows just fine but when I try to boot up FreeBSD, nothing happens. I'll keep on trying a few things until I can get it to work. In the meantime, I'll appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## stevekamau87 (Mar 19, 2012)

I solved the problem.

I re-installed FreeBSD after some partition changes and both Windows 7 and FreeBSD now boot just fine.

Initially I had 4 partitions on my disk. Windows was occupying the 1st, 2nd and 4th partitions. Therefore the first time I installed FreeBSD on the 3rd partition. The problem is that Windows doesn't play nice with other O.S. unless it occupies the first partitions consecutively. Any other O.S. should come after *ALL* windows partitions. So, I used a windows software called EASUS Partition Manager to move the 4th windows partition to be 3rd. I was left with the free space at the end of the disk (after deleting the previous FreeBSD Installation).

After this, I re-installed FreeBSD 9 on the last partition (the 4th one) using exactly the same steps posted by nsth. Everything went smoothly and on rebooting, I selected FreeBSD from the boot manager. It booted just fine.

I hope someone else finds this useful.

Cheers.


----------



## fluca1978 (Mar 19, 2012)

I also know that windows does not like to be in any other partition but the first. It is strange that windows does not recognize your third partition as empty/not usable space, since the boot should happen from the first one. However thank you for sharing your experience.


----------

